# Driving Back to the Future in An Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The first electric car was invented in the 1830's; it's not a new idea, discovers columnist Nury Vittachi

More...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Are you serious? Does the news bot really think we of all people need a history lesson on electric cars?


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

In the news bot's defense, it has two choices. The future, or the past. Present is not an option.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Everyone who's not familiar with EV's may appreciate the article. I didn't read it but if it's a history lesson why not post it? Or are you just wanting the latest development news? I read this section every day and its' not like it's flooded with news every day. It may be 3-4 days sometimes before anything gets posted here so I don't mind something else to read anyway.


----------

